
Hacktivism: Civil Disobedience or Cyber Crime? - zoowar
https://www.propublica.org/article/hacktivism-civil-disobedience-or-cyber-crime/
======
dragonwriter
The question raised in the title demonstrates a failure to understand what
"civil disobedience" means. If you aren't breaking the law to protest the
injustice of the law, you aren't committing civil disobedience. So, the two
things posed as alternatives aren't actually alternatives; characterizing
hacktivism as civil disobedience (given that it the "cyber" part is
indisputable) requires first _accepting_ that it _is_ cybercrime, even if it
shouldn't be, and any form of hacktivism that isn't cybercrime also isn't
civil disobedience.

~~~
wmf
I wonder how much jail time civil rights activists served back in the 1960s.
Six days? Six months? 35 years?

